# Bela Lugosi head shot



## WhittlePlastic (Mar 26, 2005)

*Bela Lugosi Complete*

Here is our Bela Lugosi from Moebius, yet another fine kit! :thumbsup:


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Jun 8, 2001)

Awesome !!!!


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Looks really good. What paint/s did you use for the face?


----------



## WhittlePlastic (Mar 26, 2005)

spock62 said:


> Looks really good. What paint/s did you use for the face?


Freak Flex Pale Flesh.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Love those piercing blue eyes!!! Nicely done.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Great looking job on Bela's face. That was a great kit wasn't it? Now we have to see what the deluxe kit looks like when it comes out. I am betting that that extra piece from the cape is involved.


----------



## frankiefreak (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nice detail! I am currently working on this kit and it's a fun one.

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## WhittlePlastic (Mar 26, 2005)

Our Broadway Dracula won a third prize in the Classic Horror category at the 2012 Monsterpalooza.


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

That is such a nice model from Moebius Models and your paint job is excellent work. :thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Dat's schweet work! :thumbsup:


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

Very nice!!


Ben


----------



## WhittlePlastic (Mar 26, 2005)

rkoenn said:


> Great looking job on Bela's face. That was a great kit wasn't it? Now we have to see what the deluxe kit looks like when it comes out. I am betting that that extra piece from the cape is involved.


Yea, when is the new Dracula kit due in?


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

What a job on the eyes.Really hypnotizing,aren't they.:thumbsup:


----------

